# (le/la) Noël / Pâques / (la) Pentecôte / la Saint-Sylvestre - article



## la chatte

Pourquoi dit-on "Noël" et pas "le Noël"?  On dit "les Pâcques", par exemple.  Merci.


----------



## Mag88

Hi
En fait, on ne dit pas "Les paques" on dit "Paques"
tu demandes pourquoi. [...] On ne peut pas vraiment l'expliquer.


----------



## la chatte

Mais, dit-on "le Saint Sylvestre"?


----------



## Marie3933

Normalement*, P*â*ques (la fête chrétienne qui commémore la résurrection du Christ) et Noël n'ont pas d'article.
Mais les autres fêtes catholiques, oui: la Toussaint, l'Ascension, la Pentecôte...
* si spécifié, on dira "le Noël de cette année-là".

*la* Saint*-*Sylvestre, la Sainte-Catherine, la Saint-Martin... = la fête de... (ellipse)
De la même façon, on dit parfois "la Noël" = la fête de Noël


----------



## la chatte

Merci, Marie, pour votre réponse détaillée.  Je me demande pourquoi c'est "Noël et Pâques" sans article?  Peut-être qu'il n'y a pas de raison... c'est l'usage et c'est tout?


----------



## Marie3933

Je donne ma langue au chat (mais pas à la chatte ! )


----------



## la chatte

Et si vous étiez Alizée?  Vous donneriez votre langue au chat?  Merci, Marie3933... vous m'avez fait rire!


----------



## Maître Capello

Marie3933 said:


> […] n'ont pas d'article. Mais les autres fêtes catholiques, oui: la Toussaint, l'Ascension, la Pentecôte...


À noter que _Pentecôte_ peut très bien ne pas prendre d'article non plus, p.ex.: _à Pentecôte_.


----------



## mmesylv

J'ai remarqué que le mot Noël peut être masculin et feminin.  Quand est-ce qu'on l'emploie selon le cas?


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

La Noël, c'est la fête (les fêtes) de Noël.
Le Noël, c'est le jour de Noël ou le réveillon.


----------



## mmesylv

Alors, si je voudrais dire: Je vais offrir un cadeau à ma mère. Est-ce qu'on dit: pour le Noël ou la Noël?


----------



## atcheque

Dans ce cas, on dira surtout _pour Noël_, sans article, ou _pour la Noël_, plus littéraire et vieilli (en France).


----------



## mmesylv

Merci beaucoup!


----------



## Tharkun35

Bonjour,
"Un Noël", c'est aussi chant de Noël.


----------



## Marta19

Les Français diront à Noël, pour Noël etc. mais les Belges diront à la Noël, pour la Noël.


----------



## sanchez90

Je viens de découvrir qu'avec Noël il ne faut jamais utiliser d'article.


On commence à fêter le noël le 24 décembre soir  

Que faut-il dire dans ce cas?


----------



## volo

Bonsoir,

Je dirais que la fête de Noël débute le 24 décembre au matin.
C'est le dîner de Noël qui commence vers 18 heures.

 http://www.chezmaya.com/xmas/new/noelailleurs/noeldanslemonde.htm

P.S. "le 24 décembre *soir*"  "le 24 décembre *au soir*"


----------



## sanchez90

Merci pour votre aide. Donc, pour éviter toute erreur, on peut recourir à la tournure "(la) fête de Noël"


----------



## Marta19

Mais on peut aussi dire "on commence à fêter Noël le 24 décembre au soir", c'est tout à fait correct.


----------



## Roméo31

sanchez90 said:


> Merci pour votre aide. Donc, pour éviter toute erreur, on peut recourir à la tournure "(la) fête de Noël"




 L'expression* "la fête de Noël"* est  enregistrée par le _Grand Robert_, par ex. Si tu as "le GIRODET", reporte-toi à l'article "Noël", il traite des questions de la majuscule/minuscule, du genre masculin/féminin et de l'emploi éventuel de l'article défini.

Bonne soirée.


----------

